# USB Mouse and ALSA Sound

## jeropa

I am having some difficulty with my USB mouse.  It was working fine a while ago, but now whenever I reboot it doesn't work.  I have to  'rmmod usb-uhci' and then wait a couple of seconds and them 'modprobe usb-uhci'   After that, everything works fine but it doesn't work after a reboot.   Any ideas.

I have a feeling the next thing is somewhat related.  I had sound working before too (I can't trace back to what point it was working) and now my snd-emu10k1 module says it's failing to load.  Is there somewhere in Gentoo that I can look to see why it's not loading?

Thanks.

----------

## Guest

You might want to try compiling usb and hid support as yes(*) rather than a module. that is what I did.

----------

## pablored

What is in your modules.autoload?

Could be the file got overwritten recently.  

If you have any of the ALSA modules such as snd-pcm-oss or snd-mixer-oss being loaded here then the ALSA driver (the new 0.9 version) will fail to load.  

All of my USB is as modules:

hid, mousedev, input, usb-uhci, usbcore

----------

## jeropa

Oops, I have the following in my modules.autoload

```
snd-pcm-oss
```

I'm not at my linux box but I'll try that.

As to the USB, I've got it ALL compiled as modules... I'll keep digging and post back if I get a fix.   :Confused: 

----------

## pablored

I put the snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss modules into the /etc/init.d/alsasound file.  See the two lines labelled # mod for oss.  

I have an SBLive as well (works great).  Need snd-pcm-oss for Jedi Outcast, and snd-mixer-oss for completeness (oss volume control in XMMS)

```
....

  #

  # insert all sound modules

  #

  ebegin "Initialising ALSA."

  drivers="`/sbin/modprobe -c | \

    grep -E "^[[:space:]]*alias[[:space:]]+snd-card-[[:digit:]]" | \

    awk '{print $3}'`"

  for i in $drivers; do

    if [ "$i" != off ]; then

      einfon "Starting sound driver: $i "

      /sbin/modprobe $i

      /sbin/modprobe snd-pcm-oss        # mod for oss

      /sbin/modprobe snd-mixer-oss      # mod for oss

      eend 0

    fi

  done

  #

....
```

It might not be a snazzy way of doing it, but it does the job for me.

Good luck with the rodent!

----------

